# Very mild fluctuating pregnancy signs at 7+4 weeks



## Bitsy Boo

Can anyone help me on the following:
I will be 8 weeks pregnant on Wednesday.
I haven't had many symptoms. I was told at my 6+2 week scan it was a little small.
Last week I had a migraine and the next day felt really sick until about 4 pm.
I have no other sickness apart from yesterday in supermarket got an overwhelming urge to vomit and then it went.
My nipples very very slightly hurt on and off when squeezed!! and now they don't and I have not had frequent urination yet, shouldn't that have happened by now. Last night I also had period pains.
I feel like I am going insane. So worried of miscarriage again.
Please help.xx


----------



## Ruth

All sounds very normal to me!!
Some women get pregnancy symptoms, some don't, they come and go and you start wishing you were being sick all the time as at least it would be something!!!!
Hang on in there, you're normal!!

Ruth


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Symptoms are different for everyone.  My mother had two children and never had the slightest bit of sickness in either pg, but I've been horribly ill with 24/7 relentless sickness and nausea since week 5 and currently laid up at home!

Please don't wish for sickness, its pretty much messed my life up and I can't even work with it at the moment!   Its hard to bear when you hear of other who never have any sickness and go on to have healthy babies.  If you can enjoy your pg without feeling like you're going to die every five mins then enjoy it!  I wish I could!

I haven't had "all" the symptoms people talk of in early pg.  The "metal mouth" thing has never happened for me, and my boobs haven't been as sore as some people complain of.  They have been sore for a few days, then better, then sore again, it worried me for a while.   I haven't had headaches or constipation, which other people complain of in early pg.  I've had period pains since day 20 of my cycle and they are still coming and going now.  I hate them as they scare me too but my GP said they were quite normal as long as there's no red bleeding.

Perhaps it just depends on how your body copes with pg hormones?


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

Sounds like very good pg sypmtoms to me hunny .. try not too worry too much! ... My consultatnt says m/c is at its higest between weeks 6 & 8 - then drops at week 9 and even further at week 12 - so i think your doing pretty well so far ...

All your syptoms are great, so try too relax and enjoy your pg, i know it must be hard having a m/c previously, but getting yourself worked up & worried wont do anything for little bean in there!  

  ... enjoy ...

Luv Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Montanna

Hi Hunny  ,

I agree with everyone else! Your having all the normal pg signs! 
I can understand how you feel though! I have had 2 mc in the past and when i first found out about this pg i was very anxious to say the least!!
After my first scan, it relaxed me. About 2weeks ago i was getting very bad sickness....however now i only get it very mildly if at all, and im only 8wks+2. 
I have no frequent urination yet either! I have found by not thinking about it so much and trying to stay positive really helps!
Remember you only have 4weeks to go until you pass the "safe period" So stay strong! 


Montanna xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bitsy Boo

Thanks to all you lovely girls.
Thanks for taking the time to reply. You all keep me sane I think!
This website is so good. I try to take the time to try and help/reply to other people as I know how much it helps me when you get a reply, you don't feel so alone.
Got luck to you all and I will keep watching your progress along with mine (fingers crossed).
Love
Bitsy Boo xxx


----------

